# C. formosanum



## KyushuCalanthe (Apr 16, 2008)

Always the first out of the box, the endemic Taiwanese species, C. formosanum, in flower today:












Without a doubt one of the easiest Cyps to grow and flower if you protect it from spring frosts. An added bonus is its heat tolerance. It probably can be grown into zone 8 in the southeast USA if given adequate water, etc.


----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 16, 2008)

Very nice indeed! I had a friend that tried to grow this species here in Houston but he really wasn't up for the challange. I think he bloomed it once.


----------



## paphjoint (Apr 16, 2008)

Ha !! Looks great !! ;-)


----------



## WolfDog1 (C. Williams) (Apr 16, 2008)

So nice.

Craig


----------



## NYEric (Apr 16, 2008)

Very nice.


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 16, 2008)

And I love all the greenery around it!


----------



## Bolero (Apr 16, 2008)

What an amazing flower! I love the setting, it's a great photo.


----------



## fundulopanchax (Apr 16, 2008)

Great, Tom!

Lots of stems coming up here - I cant wait for early May for the yellows to bloom and everything else behind them. Interesting, here formosanum is never the first - I think our up and down temps in the early spring confuse them. If refrigerated mine always break dormancy by the end of Feb.

Ron


----------



## John M (Apr 17, 2008)

Really gorgeous! 'Must try this one!


----------



## streetmorrisart (Apr 17, 2008)

Unbelievably beautiful...and I want to go live in your photo.


----------



## Park Bear (Apr 17, 2008)

Love it!!!


----------



## Rick (Apr 17, 2008)

That is very nice.

I keep telling myself I need to get serious about some Cyp species.


----------



## WolfDog1 (C. Williams) (Apr 19, 2008)

No doubt Robin. I was just looking at this again and admiring the whole atmosphere of the photo and where this one is growing. 

Somehow it reminds me of a certain painting that I really like......

Craig


----------

